# Making an Adjustable Core for the V Cube 5



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

For now I'm going to keep this as a written tutorial, with pictures. Once I get my new cube I'll make a video demonstrating every part of the mod, like the Pi mod video does. 

_________________________________________________________________

*Step 1 - Remove the center pieces from the original core*









A)Cut off the head of the rivet
B)Cut through the inner core
C)Pry the crap out of the rivet and pull it out of the core

I would recommend A or B, but if materials are short, give C a shot, I can't give any testimonial to it's effectiveness. Something to be aware of option B; this requires pulling the rivet out of the extensions of the core, which will be left in the center pieces after the cut. MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT DAMAGE THE CENTER PIECES. 

*Step 2 - Cut off/clean up the extensions*






I'm referring to the extensions that go into the core. An advantage to option B on step 1, is that the extension are already cut off. If you chose another option, then you must cut off the extension pieces. 

Cleaning up: The screws need to go through the extensions pieces. The extensions are not bored all the way through, and will not be wide enough to let most screws through it. Bore it out with a screwdriver bit, and then glue it into the center pieces. The purpose of preserving this piece is to add stability to the core. 
*
Step 3 - Picking Hardware/Assembling the Core*



Ignore the springs here. I tried after market ones, not so hot. Old type a's work phenomenally. The screw on the left is the V cube rivet, the screw I used is next to it for size comparison. The diameter is about ~1mm more than the V cube rivet.


Picking Hardware:This step is a lot of trial and error. For screws I used 1 1/8 inch long scews, and for springs I used old type a screws, with no modification. The reason for the longer screw is that a standard 3x3 screw will not quite make it to the now shorter core. 

*Get a screw that had a wide head* This was an issue I had. Look at the size of the head I used. The screws I bought would recess into the core, as the head on them was smaller than the diameter of the center pieces. This didn't give the cube a "max out" point, and if you pulled hard, you could pop the thing like a loose 3x3. Not good. Now I added washers, but that raised the head of the screws to the point where I could not place the center caps over them! I had to recess the washers into the center pieces, which so happens to cut right into the joint in the center pieces. Not a good idea. 

*Getting the right screws from your hardware store* Grab the rivet out of your Cube, or even better, grab an old type a screw from the set you bought. (I really, really advise buying like 5 from c4y, they prove invaluable in modding cubes.) Ask for an assistant to try and find you a screw that is similiar in threading, but slightly longer. They will almost surely not be able to match it, but they can come close. 

*Use the c4y nylon core*This core is unthreaded, and more acceptant to different threading types. This way if your screw is a little bit off, it doesn't matter. The core will conform. 







Assembling the core: You're not going to be able to figure out much in terms of tension without the cube, but this would be a good time to make sure none of the springs are catching/squeaking, and that every side is moving smoothly. If a side is stiff, check that the screw can easily fit in the extension, the ends of the springs are not sharp, and catching, and maybe add some lube in there. If you have decided to use custom springs prepare for a pain in the ass. 



*Step 4 - Assembling and Tensioning the Cube*





Unlike a Diy you will find there is a more specific window for functional tension. If it is too tight, it will move horribly. Too loose and it will pop. Using old type a screws, with the right heads will make this step infinitely easier, as you will not have to trim any springs, or add in/recess washers into the core. Set the core somewhat loose to make assembling easier.

_________________________________________________________________

You'll be surprised how well the cube works! Especially for those of you with dead v5 cores, as mine was, this is an excellent way to save yourself $44 to get an entire new v cube. 

I have a new white v5 on the way, and I bought it as a replacement. I no longer need the core obviously, and I'm planning on modding it, and reselling it brand new on an auction. If you are interested send me a PM early and I might give you some special treatment. State why you'd like the core, because some people could use it more than others. If you have 10 V5's, you'll be fine. If you were like me, with one cube that was nearly unusable, I feel for you, and I'd like to help you. That is why I made this tutorial instead of just keeping it to myself and pawning all of you to make some quick money.

I hope you found this tutorial helpful, and I'd be happy to answer any questions you have. Eventually I'll make a complete video tutorial as well, but this seems adequate for the moment. If there are any typos or major fails or anything let me know, my typing is quite atrocious. (I've payed a couple visits to "stran*gle* puzzle.com" Thanks for reading. 

-Josh

OH! I almost forgot. Here are some brief demonstrations of the mod in my puzzle;


----------



## Gurplex (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG i was just searching for something like this!
thanks so much.. i was about to experiment on one of my cores lol


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

No problem. I was working on it 2 hours ago but I was stopped while adding in images/proofreading to cheat on an online boating exam with my dad. =P


----------



## Gurplex (Aug 9, 2009)

do you think it will work for V cube 7 with longer screws? or is the core too weak?


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

Well actually, the core is most likely too small. I would have to get a different sized core. Let me take a peak into the core right now. (I'm actually getting a new core for my 7x7 because mine is too loose =P)

The core of the 7x7 is WAYYYYYY too big for just a c4y core. *Starts thinking* I bet you I could come up with something if I wanted to enough. That's how I found this mod out =P.


----------



## skarian (Aug 9, 2009)

Go for it make history Einstein


----------



## piemaster (Aug 9, 2009)

lol at step 1c. pry the crap out of the rivet and pull it out of the core?


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

piemaster said:


> lol at step 1c. pry the crap out of the rivet and pull it out of the core?



This is what Hakan did. He's crazy.


----------



## Hakan (Aug 9, 2009)

It's not too hard, if you pick a strong wire cutter and some biceps might help. 
Tip: use your fapping hand to do this.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

Hakan said:


> It's not too hard, if you pick a strong wire cutter and some biceps might help.



I suppose. A little fapping never hurt am I right?!


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hakan said:


> It's not too hard, if you pick a strong wire cutter and some biceps might help.
> Tip: use your fapping hand to do this.



oh man you serious? haha i tried as hard as hell too, its like impossible XD


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

lol I want one!! I don't even have any v-cubes yet  lol


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Aug 9, 2009)

Hmm, I might have to try this sometime. But is the core also too big for a V-Cube 6? Mine is really loose & I'd love to do something like this. If the core is do big, do you think it could be sanded down?


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Hmm, I might have to try this sometime. But is the core also too big for a V-Cube 6? Mine is really loose & I'd love to do something like this. If the core is do big, do you think it could be sanded down?



Well the thing is we are *replacing* the core. Meaning the core is too big to replace with a 3x3 core. Sadly this mod won't work for anything but the V5, as the 3x3 core barely was large enough for that.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, that does suck. lol adjustable v-7 FTW!!!


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> yeah, that does suck. lol adjustable v-7 FTW!!!



Well there is a small chance, that if I can get the rivet out without damaging the core, I could get a *really* big screw and just run it into the existing core, but who knows how well that would hold. Nonetheless, I think I'll try it out, as I will have a spare core soon, and that spells trouble.

Edit: Melting the inside threading of the existing core? 0_0 Hehehe


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

oooooh fiendishly brilliant of you josh! lol


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

my only fear in melting the core /putting a really big screw into that core, is that the first time i unscrew it, ruined. But there is only one way to find out!


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

yup! (i want oneeeeeeeeeeeeee) lol


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 9, 2009)

don't bother trying to get the rivet out. It is almost impossible. I broke a center piece trying to do it too.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

someone got them out right? Yeah Hakan did it. I have faith in you!! lol actually I just want to see if it works <.< shifty eyes >.>


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

Hakan did it =P. No clue how....but he says he did. Uber Fapping ftw.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

lol yeah. I'm sure you can figure it out. didn't he just pry them out? doesn't seem like it would work though. lol


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> lol yeah. I'm sure you can figure it out. didn't he just pry them out? doesn't seem like it would work though. lol



Exactly! Especially on a 7x7 0_o. I'm def going to try this if the new core I'm getting isn't up to my par. My game plan is to try and cut off the rivet head, then heat up the rivet itself to slightly soften the plastic, then try and somehow get a screw of my choice in there. oooorrrrrrrrrr I could take a 3x3 core, I could cut up a couple of them, and make an elongated spindle to every side of the core. (lol)


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

lol well you did a 3x3 core for the 5x5. extending it seems pretty logical since you know the dimensions are right, just not the length. (but thats if you cant get the rivets out)


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> (but thats if you cant get the rivets out)



You mean can? I'm positive I can get the rivets out. Thats the easy part. It's getting something to replace it to stay in as well.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

aaah. got it. lol


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 10, 2009)

heyy so what did you use to recess the washers in to the centre pieces? (like, what tools) does the fact it goes in to the joint matter too much?


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 11, 2009)

well, i finished the mod....but now my cube is REEALLY bad! arghh...i cant see whats wrong, but now its really clicky and strange + sides can lock up from nothing, where im only turning one side. Ive tried with lots of different tensions but cant seem to get it good...how did you set your tension? just trial and error?


----------



## LarsN (Aug 11, 2009)

I tried this some time ago. I used your option B to get the rivets out, but I just can't manage to get the extension of the core out of the centerpiece. How do I do that?


----------



## Me (Aug 12, 2009)

I love seeing innovation like this (even if it doesn't make it better), my hat off to you good sir!


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 12, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> heyy so what did you use to recess the washers in to the centre pieces? (like, what tools) does the fact it goes in to the joint matter too much?


I used a dremil. As long as you can't like see through the joint I think it should be fine. I wouldn't want to drop my v5 though lol. 



ccchips296 said:


> well, i finished the mod....but now my cube is REEALLY bad! arghh...i cant see whats wrong, but now its really clicky and strange + sides can lock up from nothing, where im only turning one side. Ive tried with lots of different tensions but cant seem to get it good...how did you set your tension? just trial and error?


Mine was horrible at first. Perhaps your springs are catching? Maybe the extensions are locking up?



LarsN said:


> I tried this some time ago. I used your option B to get the rivets out, but I just can't manage to get the extension of the core out of the centerpiece. How do I do that?


I use a dremil for like....everything =P.



Me said:


> I love seeing innovation like this (even if it doesn't make it better), my hat off to you good sir!



Why thanks! =]


----------



## LarsN (Sep 1, 2009)

I tried this mod and I thought I would share my experience:

First I pulled on each center piece, in different directions until the rivet snapped. This left the core intact, but also left the tip of the rivets in the extension of the core. Because of this I couldn't use the extensions to stabilize the center pieces, instead I used a lot of washers.
I found some screws that were 3.0 mm in diameter and 30 mm long. I used the original springs because they hadn't weakened as I thought. Instead they had grinded into the center piece, so I placed a small washer between the centerpiece and the springs.
As a core I used the orange c4y core.

Result: It took hours to get the tension right, which was partly because I had to experiment to find the correct amount of washers to put between the core and the center pieces. The cube now feels almost as good as an original Vcube5. It locks up a bit more, but I might need to do a bit more fine tuning.

If your Vcube has gotten too loose, than you might aswell try this mod. Your Vcore is ruined anyway. It'll only cost you a few bucks and a few hours.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh wow great idea on the washers for stability. Thanks for the feedback! 

I don't recommenced using the original springs though, because the problem is that they are stiff. Now recently with my second core I've modded, I found that old type a springs were too soft, but I attribute this to the fact that the diameter of the screw head was smaller than hole in the center piece, thus the screws could recess into the core. The magic combination I found for my screw type, was a slightly shortened old type a spring, and 5 small washers for spacing. It is now better than the new v cube 5's for sure, and slightly better than the old ones.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 1, 2009)

I think I will try to change the springs then. I've got the springs, but I'll have to find some small washers first.

I have the same problem with small screw heads. I tried placing a washer between the screw head and the center piece, but then the springs lost all their tension. The solution could be the small washers as you describe, but as I said I currently don't have any  (they didn't have such small washers at my store)


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 4, 2009)

Old type a screw spring washer set from c4y, and get a lot =P. Good you have small screw heads try the configuration I have. Cut off about 2 rings of the springs, and use 5 small inner washers from the kit I mentioned.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 21, 2009)

So I've managed to cut off the center pieces along with the extension of the core that is attached inside the center piece.

But I really can't seem to get the rivet off! Trying to pry it off from the head just seems to destroy the plastic of the center piece..

Any advice?


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah sure. 

What I did was I drilled into the extension bit that was left in the core, to heat it up, and remove some of the plastic holding the screw in. After that i just yanked it out because the plastic was softer.


----------



## Hakan (Sep 21, 2009)

As I have previously stated, use a wire cutter. Just hold the head of the rivet and just pull it off.

I managed to make a v-7 core adjustable this way. It turns very nicely, it still pops (though not nearly as often as before).

I also made the v-6 core adjustable, though it needs a lot of work seen the fact that I modded it improperly, the pins are no longer there and I just can't seem to find the perfect tension for it in general. 

Also, you're lucky if you didn't sand your corners with memyself&pi's mod. It makes the outer layers feel a lot looser than the inner layers, cause the surface on which the plastic grinds is a lot thinner. To compensate this problem, you will have to set the cube tighter, which results in the inner layers being too tight.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Oct 8, 2009)

i tried the mod, i cut one column of the 6 in the core, and tried to remove the rivet out, but i just can't, it's too hard, really i tried everything but it wont go out

did i do something wrong?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 8, 2009)

Read one post above you


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Oct 9, 2009)

well i tried everything, my center piece starts to get bad

the cutter can't reach the rivet's head, and by force, i just can't cut it or pull it out, i used everything

did i just lost my v-cube 5 core?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 9, 2009)

Um, can you get off the rivet head?


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Oct 10, 2009)

it's so deep that i can't reach it, and tried a dremel but same thing


----------



## panyan (Oct 10, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> Hakan said:
> 
> 
> > It's not too hard, if you pick a strong wire cutter and some biceps might help.
> ...



thats becuase your fapping hand it too weak

you cum too quickly 

ONTOPIC: when my v5 goes, ill definitely be trying this, thanks!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 14, 2009)

i wonder if you could simply pull the centerpiece off with force?







like so. simply put your feet on the net thingy&pull the piece off the core. you could make it easier by turning the rivets like crazy before pulling it off (maybe with a driller with a screwdriver attached).


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 10, 2010)

For 6x6 and 7x7:
Why can't you use an extra-long screw and lots of washers for spacing (instead of keeping pieces of the old core extensions)? 






and OD on washers on that screw between the center and the core.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 10, 2010)

Fixed picture:


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 21, 2010)

I received four V-5 cubes today and there are differences between them(as expected). One of them is what i call "perfect", even the Rw and Lw moves are great.

The other three V-cubes are about the same as the "perfect" one, except the inner layers ( =not that smooth as I want).
I did the pi-mod at one of them and the out layers are very smooth, but the inner layers are still the same.

I´m not really sure that this will be better with time, or?! 
I think that adjustable cores should make the difference.

I think I shall experiment with one of them. If it´s so difficult to make adjustable cores, maybe sanding the inside/backside of the centers can help?!


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 22, 2010)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> ccchips296 said:
> 
> 
> > heyy so what did you use to recess the washers in to the centre pieces? (like, what tools) does the fact it goes in to the joint matter too much?
> ...



You mean a Dremel?


----------



## Hays (Jan 22, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> For 6x6 and 7x7:
> Why can't you use an extra-long screw and lots of washers for spacing (instead of keeping pieces of the old core extensions)?



You can, it works fine in my V-6 and 7. I don't even use washers for spacing i just leave a gap between the core and the center piece.


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh I kinda quit cubing, but I guess I'll share I made some cubes without the extensions, they are a lot better. Less friction, effort, and problems, while the stability is still the same.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 24, 2010)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Oh I kinda quit cubing, but I guess I'll share I made some cubes without the extensions, they are a lot better. Less friction, effort, and problems, while the stability is still the same.



So does that mean you will give me an adjustable V5 core for free? =p


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 27, 2010)

I like this.
But the vids are gone. 
Can I have the adjustable core then?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry for the double post...and bump.
I plan on doing this.
BUT
I'm wondering. DO you take off the center cap with the center sticker on it? I know you do. But let's say you wanna adjust it in the future, after you super glued it on in the past. Do you have to pry the beast off?


----------

